# Water tap



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Today man I'm to old for this.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Around here, plumbers don't do the tap. We're only responsible for the outlet of the meter. A few weeks ago I was watching the site contractor drill my tap and I was waiting for him to break something. He had to borrow tools from the water department and his drill looked like it was at least 100 years old. Never even attempted to lock down the set screws and the drill kept stripping out.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This was a new 6 in service line for a new hospital addition. We installed the tap and valve and hired the tap done. It was a twelve inch main with 145 psi of water pressure. Then we had 400 feet of 6 in ductile iron threw lp gas,natural gas ,200 pair phone,two fire mains and a domestic service that crossed somewhere but nobody new where it was. Since the meter went inside the city was there most of the time they were a good bunch and we even nicknamed one fetus lol.


----------

